# Performance Test on the Rain Bird 42SA+



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Enjoy!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5g67i5R6Zg[/media]


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Do you know which nozzle? I'm guessing the 2.0?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Do you know which nozzle? I'm guessing the 2.0?


3.0 is stock on the 42SA+. I will be testing the 52SA soon. :mrgreen:


----------

